# Electric Shift for full suspension E-bikes



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

I rode a Pivot Shuttle for a few minutes, not enough to form an opinion about the bike, but long enough to appreciate the electric shifting.

Archer Components has been pushing their D1X electric shift from $300-$400.

I am considering ordering the D1x but am curious if any on this forum have tried the D1x?

Thanks
Highroad


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

I've been on the shuttle and it's nice and a number of other ebike wiht di2. I have also putted around on that d1x. Shimano really does a good job with di2. if you loved di2, then you should get di2. it would cost you $600, but I think a well tuned Sram 11x1 shifts better than the d1x and di2 shifts better than both of those


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Di2 on all my bikes. Zero problems or adjustments. XT is awesome.


----------

